# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best fat burner

## ItalianStallion79

I'm looking for the best suggestion for a fat burner to take to help aid a good diet and cardio.thanks!

----------


## 38jumper38

D4 Thermal Shock

----------


## Six

I tried D4 myself and was not that impressed with it. I like Jack3d, and it is quite less compared to D4. I sure do miss Ultimate Orange!

----------


## D7M

I've always been a fan of the good 'ol ECA

----------


## buffgator

I like lipodrine because its the only one I can find that doesnt give me massive anxiety....the down side is it has appetite suppresants

----------


## Six

Ill have to give lipodrine a try. I have heard others say how much they liked it.

----------


## X83

A good diet with cardio along with ECA and HGH work well depending on your age.

----------


## Paul01

If you have excess weight that you need to shed, then you should consider using fat burners. These fat burners are used to burn the excess unwanted fat in your body. You can do this by taking slimming pills which is the easy way to reduce your body fat.

----------


## DTdr2

Since I have "Exercise-Induced Asthma" I take Albuterol. Apparantly a lot of Olympians are diagnosed with this same disorder. 
Example: 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 

Day 1, 2, & 3 -> 2mg 3 times a day. 
Day 4, 5, & 6 -> 2mg 4 times a day. 
Day 7, 8, & 9 -> 4 mg 3 times a day 
Day 10, 11, 12, 13, & 14 -> 4mg 4 times a day.

----------


## dec11

OTC are crap, i wouldnt waste a penny on them.

diet and fasted cardios will do just fine

----------


## cantbetouched

I agree all otc stuff is rice powder. wathc the bigger faster stronger video he makes hit own supps. lol no excuse for diet cardio and better on the wallet  :Smilie:

----------


## Anaval

I take ECA 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. During the last "off cycle" I have been taking Ripped Freak by PharmaFreak. I find it is working great...almost as good as the ECA.

----------


## Anaval

Every other OTC I've taken has been nothing short of shiny, over marketed, crap

----------


## BrandonMBW2

OXY Elite by USP is excellent. 30 pounds in 3 months. Cuts the craves to!

----------


## Loneranger

Yeah I second that Brandon. I use Oxy Elite pro and it seems to get me jacked before I train. Sometimes for like an hour or two after I still have energy.

----------


## thetatted1

I triple that oxy elite pro worked the best for me as well

----------


## gjames2012

itried stacker/hydroxy cut/and oxy elite and none did anything. i feel the best and get the best results off the lipo 6 original version. its the only otc fat burner i use or probably ever will. but then again some get great from hydroxy cut even though its bunk material now that ephedra is banned

----------


## BCBall

Clen or Clen/T3

----------


## busybody

albuterol, and if you gotta burn for a while, keto with it. then tighten that diet, add in nice cardio bouts.
and for some extra additive, add 400 mg of green tea extract (I have never used it, but guys swear by it).

----------


## SJAM

Def. Oxy Elite Pro. Lost 25 pounds in a couple months.

----------


## DrHealth

Diet Magic. Clean Eating and Hiit Cardio.

----------


## boxingfan30

CLA, Fish Oil and Sesamin is a good non stimulant fat burning stack. CLA alone has some pretty good studies on it.

----------


## DrHealth

> CLA, Fish Oil and Sesamin is a good non stimulant fat burning stack. CLA alone has some pretty good studies on it.


Agreed. L carnitine as well. It is the old school way of losing fat.

----------


## boxingfan30

Really? I never heard of the L-carnitine ... added to the same stack? I'll have to look that one up for fat loss. Some people also throw some green tea in there too... but some people have said that green tea actually has little effect on weight loss.

----------


## boxingfan30

Also... HIIT does burn fat with much shorter workouts... I myself don't like it that much. If you don't want to do that... I would invest in a heart monitor that you can enter your age and weight and they have alarms when you get out of fat burning range which I believe is 65-75% of max HR? Someone correct me if i'm wrong on that one. I actually enjoy getting on the elliptical, watching some tv, and just clearing my mind.

----------


## DanB

eca, personally i wouldnt waste my money on any otc fat burners

----------


## dec11

CLA is the only otc id buy to compliment a cutting process, all the others are BS

----------


## boxingfan30

You use 6 grams a day with equal amounts of fish oil?

----------


## dec11

> You use 6 grams a day with equal amounts of fish oil?


havent used it in afew years, i just followed label advice, cant rem how much that was

----------


## DanB

did you find it effective?

----------


## boxingfan30

I myself found the CLA to be pretty effective, it was nothing like "WOW look at this" sort of thing... however it does work well if your diet and cardio are in check... not to mention it's quite good for you.

----------


## dec11

> did you find it effective?


i cant pin it down as being effective but studies on it are promising and its so cheap, one might aswell use it

----------


## boxingfan30

Yes, there are definitely a lot of good studies on it.

----------


## aronjrsmil

hydroxycut! ha no not really. well anything that is legal doesn't work to wear you want it too....that's why it's legal. try very small doses of anavar .

----------


## Porky

there is an ephedra based pill called black widow 25, i personally found it to be a little potent but you get used to it over time, it will do the job, if its too strong at first just pour out like half the capsule and work your way up to a full dose

----------


## ovidiu31

clen /t3 is the way to go. The best one is DNP but also the most dangerous.

----------


## human project

I havent taken a otc fat burner in a long time but I really liked the redline serum. ECA stack cant be beat but ever since the ban I cant find it anywhere.

----------


## leather daddy

tren lol

----------


## Gym_

KFC ... its imposable to put on weight wile your throwing up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julz_W

Oxyelite pro I found did something for me but that may have been a pure co-inky-dink with a bit of a routine change.

----------


## Kk570h

> Oxyelite pro I found did something for me but that may have been a pure co-inky-dink with a bit of a routine change.


co-inky-dink , YES been so long since I heard that word ,.great job spelling it also lol and routine changing it most likely was cuz that shir sucks

----------


## Kk570h

I've heard of that black widow also , ephedra is not legal it's loaded with caffeine and herbals

----------


## Kk570h

> clen/t3 is the way to go. The best one is DNP but also the most dangerous.


Clen and ECA 2weeks on 2 off switching both, cytomel 8 weeks full cycle ..Phentermine kicks ass to..that's he definition of a REAL thermo

----------


## FONZY007

> Clen and ECA 2weeks on 2 off switching both, cytomel 8 weeks full cycle ..Phentermine kicks ass to..that's he definition of a REAL thermo


I have about 120 pills of phentermine that I felt didn't work.. Lipodrine works 

Was thinking about the Clen /t3 and using Benadryl so I can stay on Clen the whole 6-8 weeks

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

If you want to stay natural, I say screw the fat burners and just do high intensity cardio every morning. Most of them are just caffeine anyway. If you don't want to stay natural, you're done growing, and you're serious about training, then clen or anavar might be your best option.

----------


## Coolhand5599

Where can you get eca? I went to gnc and they said it was taken off the market

----------


## Jurisdoc

I love Absolute Fuel. Its hard to find but it works great. The best part about iot is you get energy with the jitters and there is no crash. If you can find it on the internet you should try it. Worked great for me.

----------


## Andyxxxx

I've been using Ripped Freak for a couple of weeks now and it seems to be doing the trick, i was struggling dropping my BF% down further but this seems to give me the push I need.

Also, together with 1.M.R, gives me bucket loads of energy in the gym. Do crash a bit sometimes but to be expected when combining the two.

----------


## Wolv256

The best fat burner is aids.

(Sorry, South Park joke)

They say ECA, clen , or albuterol, but I've only used ECA of those 3. Bronkaid or Ephedrine HCl, no doze, and baby aspirin to make ECA.

----------


## human project

DMP.... Hands down!!!! Can't wait to hear the shit talk from this. I can hear it now... You'll burn so much muscle, it's poison, you'll kill yourself, it's terrible, ect... From my personal experience. I've done it once and felt I lost less muscle cutting with dmp for 4wks then when I take 4months of strict dieting and hours of cardio to loose the same amount o bf%.

----------


## havanakid

Oxy elite pro is mild imo but works decent.Gets you focused and no jitters.Good to try if youre sensitive to stronger ingredients.

----------

